# Old bugs still there with L211



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Still existing bugs I found so far
> 1) CC not working on 720p stations
> 2) cannot delete a previously created Favorite list.


tsnprin, 
I changed my video to 480p in hopes of seeing improvement to the CC problems that seem to apply to 720p. The same problems were present with CC using the 480p. Some CC work fine on some channels when I'm using 720p.

I couldn't delete a previously created favorite list with L188 software without first canceling all the channels in the favorites lists, then doing a factory reset, and then doing a power cord reboot. This may be required for L211. This did put thing back to square one.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Still existing bugs I found so far
1) CC not working on 720p stations
2) cannot delete a previously created Favorite list.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

2)

I always thought the "Favorite" lists were finite and you simply changed and edited what was there. In other words the lists are all there and can't be deleted. When you "create" so to speak a Fav. list, all you really do is edit an existing permanent one. You change it's name and add channels to it at your option. Then when you toggle through the guide it only toggles through any fav list that has entries. 

I suppose it's all in your perspective but I don't understand why the need to "erase" a feature that can simply be edited out of view by unpopulating the list, check all the channels and remove. Is it that you don't like the word remove? Explain to me what I am missing. 

Last evening, with the addition of OTA now, I was able to "remove" one list and update another.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

DonLandis, the reason this is a problem is because, for example, if you've never edited "List 3" and "List 4", when you press the "Guide" button, it will skip over these automatically. Hence, lists which have never been customized are not considered valid favorites lists (which is correct operation).

The problem arises when one has previously used that favorites list spot (e.g. to have an Olympics favorites list). Once one has done so, there's no way to reset that favorites spot back so that it gets skipped when one presses "Guide". On my 921, it cycles through "All Sub", "All Channels", "(My List 1)", "(My List 2)", and a blank entry with no name which should be being skipped.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Slordak,

This may be obvious, but have you tried changing the name of the 'deleted' list to List 4 (or whatever space it might occupy)?

I wonder further if an Olympics channel which no longer exists might still be 'stuck' as a favorite even though it is not a channel choice.

Just a thought.

John


----------



## WildBill (Dec 8, 2004)

Slordak said:


> The problem arises when one has previously used that favorites list spot (e.g. to have an Olympics favorites list). Once one has done so, there's no way to reset that favorites spot back so that it gets skipped when one presses "Guide". On my 921, it cycles through "All Sub", "All Channels", "(My List 1)", "(My List 2)", and a blank entry with no name which should be being skipped.


This is not true in my case. I created a "My list 2" and later deleted the entries. When I press 'Guide', it skips over the the now empty list.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

FaxMan said:


> Slordak,
> 
> This may be obvious, but have you tried changing the name of the 'deleted' list to List 4 (or whatever space it might occupy)?
> 
> ...


I too have the problem that TNSPRIN describes for the favorites list. I created a list for the Olympics on my 921 and after deleting all the entries and renaming the list to "LIST 2" when I press guide it always cycles through "LIST 2" even though it is blank. I never touched "List 3" & "List 4" and they are not apparent when cycling through the guides. Maybe the problem is that you can't rename the list back to "List 2" and it displays "LIST 2" because you cannot change the keyboard back to lowercase? When I tried it on my 508, you could clear a list, rename it back to "List 2" and it would not cycle though the blank list whenever you pressed the guide button repeatably. This is still a remaining bug that is annoying.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Slordak said:


> DonLandis, the reason this is a problem is because, for example, if you've never edited "List 3" and "List 4", when you press the "Guide" button, it will skip over these automatically. Hence, lists which have never been customized are not considered valid favorites lists (which is correct operation).
> 
> The problem arises when one has previously used that favorites list spot (e.g. to have an Olympics favorites list). Once one has done so, there's no way to reset that favorites spot back so that it gets skipped when one presses "Guide". On my 921, it cycles through "All Sub", "All Channels", "(My List 1)", "(My List 2)", and a blank entry with no name which should be being skipped.


Thanks, I understand now. I did, before, blank out all the entries and eliminated a Favorites list from rotation so I guess this is a new bug with L211? 
Anyway, thanks for the warning. I won't test it here for fear of generating your problem.  What I did last evening, was to replace lists keeping the number of them the same.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

DVDDAD said:


> I too have the problem that TNSPRIN describes for the favorites list. I created a list for the Olympics on my 921 and after deleting all the entries and renaming the list to "LIST 2" when I press guide it always cycles through "LIST 2" even though it is blank. I never touched "List 3" & "List 4" and they are not apparent when cycling through the guides. Maybe the problem is that you can't rename the list back to "List 2" and it displays "LIST 2" because you cannot change the keyboard back to lowercase? When I tried it on my 508, you could clear a list, rename it back to "List 2" and it would not cycle though the blank list whenever you pressed the guide button repeatably. This is still a remaining bug that is annoying.


Try naming the now empty list "2" (not list 2). When I did this the 921 skips over the empty list.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

paulcdavis said:


> Try naming the now empty list "2" (not list 2). When I did this the 921 skips over the empty list.


I had previously reset the machine to factory defaults and it became List 3. I have tried renaming it 3 and even "3" and still displays the list. If I have nothing in the list it doesn't even display it with the right name (in my case displays it with the name Movies which is my list 2). If I add a channel to the list displays it with the name list 3, 3 or "3".

STILL A BUG


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Naming it "2" also didn't work for me. I thought I was smart and changed my keyboard type to "Standard" and "QWERTY". This brought up the ability to use the shift key and rename the blank list, "List 2". That didn't work either.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

If I remember right, reseting the 921 to "factory default" will clear all favorites. You could then re-add the ones you want. I seem to recall that the timers and OTA stuff did not go away, and I am sure that the saved programs remained. Of course that was under an earlier sw version, so user beware.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you reset to factory defaults, you will lose all of your favorites lists, all of your customized preference settings, and you will have to rescan your OTA channels. Recordings and timers are not touched.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you reset to factory defaults, you will lose all of your favorites lists, all of your customized preference settings, and you will have to rescan your OTA channels. Recordings and timers are not touched.


And as I already noted, does not delete the bogus favorite list.

As a point of interest to the Programming team. I only get ONE extra list. I tried clearing list 2, and still got ONE and only one bad list. Tried leaving list 2 empty and list 3 with channels still got 1 extra bad list.

PS: occurs on the 921 with F052. Haven't tried to screw up my other 921.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> And as I already noted, does not delete the bogus favorite list.
> 
> As a point of interest to the Programming team. I only get ONE extra list. I tried clearing list 2, and still got ONE and only one bad list. Tried leaving list 2 empty and list 3 with channels still got 1 extra bad list.
> 
> PS: occurs on the 921 with F052. Haven't tried to screw up my other 921.


Some more playing around, If I empty list 1 and list 2, moving the contents to list 3 and list 4, the problem goes away. Various other combinations seem to show something Weird about the list 3. Note it was set up for the Olympics, and I did try to add my local OTA NBC (WNBC) to it. I believe my system crashed the first time I tried to add it.


----------

